# How do you remove uneaten food?



## fidelasg (Oct 23, 2006)

I was wondering how you remove waste and do stuff in the aquarium like move something around. Do you just take the p out and do what you have to do and then put him back because there would be a big chance the p will attack you if you stick you hand in there right?


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

No do not touch the Piranha. You just use a siphon to remove the leftovers. If the pice is large, you can always use a net.

Your Piranha will not attack your hand if you do not chase it and corner it. Some piranhas would still not attack.

Harry


----------



## fidelasg (Oct 23, 2006)

k ^_^ how much do those python syphons cost?


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

Look it up at petsmart.com and print it out. Hand the cashier the printout when you pay and they will honor th eonline price. I saved like 40 bucks on an emperor 400, 20 bucks on a powerhead, and 60 bucks on an XP2......which I noticed they took rena cannisters of the website. BUt that's the best way, I htink its like $25 online compared to $40 in the store.


----------



## Σņįġmã (Mar 25, 2006)

HI ..A bit of advice if you need to put your hand in the tank (no net or syphon) you will find if you put your hand in slow your piranha or piranhas should shy away to the other end of the tank.but never just dangle your fingers in the tank waiting for the right moment to remove the uneaten food or your fingers might be mistaken for a food object they can move quickly for a snack


----------



## fidelasg (Oct 23, 2006)

so if I am going to remove something with my hands, do it quick?


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Just take out the food with a long NET...you can buy one or make one yourself.


----------



## piranah4life44 (Oct 29, 2006)

I got six 5" red bellies and they are scared of my hand. I clean the tank once a week and put my whole arm in the tank and they don't coem near me. Most piranhas are scared of us and will shy away to the corner.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

id say dont be a girl and just stick your arm in there...they wont do nothing....hence the very skittishness of the fish...when cleaning my tank my fish swim close to my hand then i just make a flicking motion in the water and they scoot off to the other corner..nothing to be afraid of my freind


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

depending on how big ur Piranha is and how big ur tank is....u can just put ur hand in and get the uneaten portion or use a net like others have said, leaving food over 30 or even 15 minutes starts to effect the water quality if im not mistaken, in addition to being already in the water in the first place.


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

You will be fine. If the P's look like they are going to bite you than pull your hand out but I would just do what you got to do the P's will be more scared of you then you are of them.


----------



## Linford (Oct 26, 2006)

Basically if your not going to use a siphon but instead going to use your hand dont startle your piranha into a corner. If he is hiding out dont go and invade his space, othertwise il be looking out for a topic in the pictures and vidios section from yourself with half a finger. lol, jk.

Yea piranhas dont kill everything that goes into a tank, nothing like the movie "piranha" so you sould be ok.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

When I buy my filets of Tilapia , I cut them up in "bite size" pieces, bigger pieces for the larger P's and smaller ones for the smaller guys, freeze them and then bag them. I can then just thaw out the pieces I need on feeding day. If there are little pieces leftover the "dither fish" usually clean them up. Since all I keep are Serras (1 per tank) I just put my arm into the tank (while keeping an eye on the P's) and do what I have to do. As for the python ... checkout Big Al's in Brampton, if you can wait they always have a Boxing Week Sale where you can get some good deals


----------



## Rough996 (Oct 3, 2006)

I found an extended pair of tongs/grabbers at Super Petz in Alexandria, VA. They're about $5 and allow me to get into tight spaces around the decorative pieces in the tank to grab the leftover food or scraps.

Nets aren't quite so easy to get around tight spaces - especially with artificial plants (at least, for me)... I keep uprooting them... and THEN have to stick my entire arm (deep tank) all the way to the bottom to anchor them back down. Fortunately, My P's have a nice sized log that they hide in when being skittish, so I can use a larger net to keep them in the log while I'm pretty much fully submerged to my shoulder (would NEVER get out in time if they decided to attack).









I also use my GF as a "spotter" for aggressive behavior. They can come from many directions if not under that log.


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

use siphon or something, it's better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

I use a net.
a really fine net mesh.
gets the crap along with it too.








all I have to do is sift to get the sand off and voila!
My tank has a sparky clean bottom again!


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Sometimes i put my arm in the tank for s oild 5 mins fixing around stuff.. My reds have gotten so use to my arm they swim by it every now and then i can feel one rush by it.. I use to be a skitso when i did it now im just like what ever its their home and im just their B*tch


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I would just pick up uneaten food with my hand or a net. Crap I'd have my hand in the tank for over 10 minutes a day without my old large rhom doing anything.


----------



## Danger69 (Nov 19, 2006)

I was wondering is there an effective method to cleaning out the waste thats on the gravel? I feed them live feeders and I think thats my down fall. I'm going to get them back on beef hearts. But for the time being is there something besides me syphoning out the waste to clean up the mess? And I'm starting to have alge on the front.


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

with one of these hahahahaha Dairy
View attachment 127047


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

use a net?


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

hand, net, syphon


----------



## Rough996 (Oct 3, 2006)

Based on all the varied responses, I'd say it doesn't matter what you use as long as you're affective at removing the leftover food.









A word of caution: if you use anything that isn't designated to remove food from the tank, you should ensure that it isn't contaminated with any soap/detergent or otherwise harmful chemicals. By example: if you use your hands, did you wash them? Did you rinse them? Did you just put a tub of grease in your hair and forget to wash them? Too many things can go wrong in this scenario... especially for those of us who "partake" in the ways of the "hippy". Mistakes a plenty


----------



## fidelasg (Oct 23, 2006)

I like the net and tongs idea


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

i find the net is the easiest, ive dont sythoning as well but i prefer using a net its quick and easy

dark FrOsT


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

a long hot dog skewer works well.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

with a net and then my normal weekly python clean up


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

i use my thickest piece of tubing to syphon out the food into a 5 gallon bucket, then i dump it down the toilet.


----------



## freebird21 (Dec 3, 2004)

i have put my hands in there many times and they always go to other side of tank! but i always keep an eye on them and know exactly where they are at all times!!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> a long hot dog skewer works well.


best advice in this year old thread


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Old thread.


----------

